
Facebook's "Open Compute" Server tested - ssclafani
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4958/facebooks-open-compute-server-tested/
======
WestCoastJustin
While searching around I found this Synnex page
(<http://synnex.com/opencompute/index.html>) where they give some info,
picture gallery, and pricing info! Looks like you could actually order these
puppies through them ;)

Price List: <http://synnex.com/opencompute/images/pricing.jpg>

Here is a quick summary: $266k + tax gets you 90 machines in three racks and
the supporting power / networking infrastructure.

72 intel boxes @ 3.5TB RAM, 72TB storage, 576 cores

18 amd boxes @ 1.3TB RAM, 9TB storage, 144 cores

Total: 90 boxes @ 4.7TB RAM, 81TB storage, 720 cores

------
heyrhett
A Facebook memcached server uses 384 GB of RAM. That's a lot of poke requests.

~~~
alexgartrell
That the machines are capable of containing 384 GB of RAM does not imply that
they contain 384 GB of RAM[1] :)

[1] I work on the memcached team at Facebook

~~~
leej
Alex public memcached development at Facebook seems to stopped for the last ~2
years. Is it really the case or still improving but not making it public? Also
can we expect management tools for memcached in the future from Facebook?

~~~
alexgartrell
Facebook's version of memcached has diverged significantly from the public
version, to the point where pushing it upstream is at the very least
unproductive and likely disruptive. It is our intention to eventually open
source the entire stack, but as it's still very much in active development
it's relatively low priority at the moment (note that this is the conservative
viewpoint, people with significantly more seniority than myself want to see it
released sooner rather than later, and no one above them disagrees).

------
misterbwong

      These motherboards have no BMC, very few USB (2) and NIC 
      ports (2), one expansion slot, and are headless (no 
      videochip).The only thing that an administrator can do 
      remotely is "reboot over LAN".
    

This is impressive. I assume that all their servers are imaged and provisioned
via a system build script. That is no small task to get _just right_

~~~
wmf
But when you have over 10,000 servers you have to get it right anyway; you
can't afford to have people doing stuff by hand.

------
serverascode
This is timely b/c I was just looking at a quote today for a dl380 g7. :)

~~~
wmf
Unfortunately it doesn't look so easy to order Open Compute servers.

